# Had a little calcium crash....



## LN_1963 (Jun 23, 2015)

Upped the tums and seems to be ok now. I hated that feeling. I hope it's not to hard to keep under control. Ugh


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

It's kind of hard to comment w/o any medical history. What happened?


----------



## LN_1963 (Jun 23, 2015)

I just had surgery Thursday. They sent me home with instructions for 3 tums a day. It seemed maybe not enough.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh; did they have to remove some parathyroid tissue? Yeah; everyone is different in their replacement needs re this. So, how many did you take?

What were your symptoms? If you don't get relief, do call your doctor.

Hugs,


----------



## LN_1963 (Jun 23, 2015)

No they didn't but the doctor said there could be some temporary calcium regulation issues because of bruising. I was foggy tingly and jittery. I called and they had me double my dosage. It seemed to help.

I feel a bit better each day but still not quite myself.


----------

